# Canon printer MP495 PROBLEM.



## captainbli (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi hope your all well on here.

I have a Printer problem. It's always easy when you know what your doing.
Printer Canon MP495 
My problem is when turned on the C & B orange light is constantly flashing and it will not let me print. I've tried deleting the printer & starting again but they still stay on.
Any help would be great.
Thanks Captainbli.


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

Canon's support page for flashing lamp errors on the MP495 is here: http://www.canon-europe.com/Support....aspx?faqtcmuri=tcm:13-774538&page=1&type=faq


----------

